# I lost my Mena yesterday.



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

The cat that has always mothered ME....the cat that always washed my face when it was dirty, waked me up on time ( even during power outages ) and kept me company for 14 years. She was a good cat...even strange since she had no fear of water and like to sleep curled up in my bathroom sink. Even for her age so was always quite active....kitten like even. She was strictly indoors and almost never fought it....which is good for a apartment cat. She was a good cat...never really sucky but always near you.

In the past few months she was getting constipated but after a little pumpkin she was always okay and got through on her own and was quite happy. The problems started a week ago when she could not get it out. She refused to eat and was drinking a lot more than usual. I took her to the vet and then gave her 2 enemas which was the result of a cherry sized turd only. The vet gave me medicine and sent her home with me......but it did not work. I waited a few more days and then in the middle of last sunday night I heard a howling meow. I woke up and found her laying on her side on the floor. She purred when I stroked her and I picked her up and took her to her food dish. When I let go she fell over again. I panicked and took her to the vet again.....to be denied completely because I had no money. I begged for mercy and they relented. They did the blood tests that I asked for and there was a LOT of red on the sheets. Menas liver and kidneys had shut down. I asked to keep her home for one more day with the hopes that it was a mistake. I di dnot want to do what I knew what needed to be done. This was my first cat that I had since I first moved out on my own.

The next day I found her laying on her side with a little blood coming out of her mouth. She appeared to be kicking a lot and could not stand up at all. Her eyes were...empty it appeared. I knew that I made a mistake and grabbed my iphone and called the vets. I got a caring vet that I knew and she asked me "WOuld you like us to help her" I knew what she meant....I knew what had to be done or Mena would choke on her own. I did not want her to die like that.

I took her to the vets and they let me stay with her as they gave her a shot....they gave her an overdose of Anesthesia that did the job in seconds. I cried and cried....

I am a 32 yr old man....single...and I broke down like a baby....which is what I am doing now as well as I type this. To those that say that men do not cry are full of themselves IMHO. 

I miss my cat....all I want is to have her back.....in any form....just so I know that she is there with me. I feel like...nothing. I feel like an empty void. I know that cats have an afterlife....a spirit/soul.....but she died at the vet...not at my home. Because she never went outside I am not sure that she will find her way to me. I only live a couple blocks away from the vets but will she know the way? :crying:crying:crying:crying:crying


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

My heart is breaking for you right now. I'm still waiting for my Smokey to visit me, though I did find one of his whiskers out of nowhere two weeks after he died in an area that had been cleaned quite a few times.

Mena was a beautiful little girl. I'm sure my Smokey was waiting at the Rainbow Bridge for her so he could give her a tour. I am so very sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I am crying as I read you beautiful girl's story. I know your pain all too well, I am so sorry. You did a very loving thing for her by setting her free from the burden of a long and painful death. In her last moments you did the most compassionate and selfless thing possible for her. I have no doubt in my mind Mena knows that through it all she was truly loved. And I have no doubt that she is over that bridge, laying in the sunlight excitedly telling Smokey and my Snickers about the most amazing human daddy in the world, and that she was so lucky cause he was all hers, and that he loved her so much. I am sure she is sending her love to you from the other side~

Rest in peace sweet Mena, know missed you are~


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm sorry Digi.. I know you must be terribly upset.
Reading your story really made me so sad for you.
Just know that she's resting in peace with lots of other kitties to play with.

Maybe once you're feeling better, you can get a kitten (if you want a kitten) or get a cat?


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Thing is....I have never been without a cat. There has always been one by my side all of my life. All of a sudden I am finding myself asking....If I get another cat I will have to do this all over again....

:crying

However if I do get another cat it will be kitten.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know exactly how you fill. 2 months ago I lost my cat too. I'm man and was crying just like you. You will fill sadness and emptiness for some time now, but you have to be strong. Life must go on. You gave a good life to your kitty and that what counts the most.
I am so sorry...


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

You get another kitty when *you* are ready. That comes at different times for different people. Some go right out and get another one. It took me a year before I was willing to look at another cat. Neither is wrong, we all deal with grief differently.

I know I waited because I wanted Snickers back. And I knew if I got a cat I would expect it to be just like Snickers, to act like her and look like her. Because I didn't want another cat, I wanted her. I knew that about myself, and I knew that that was an impossible expectation to place on any kitty. Cats are all unique individuals, there will never be another exactly like my beautiful princess. So I waited until I knew my heart was open to letting me love a cat for who it is and not for who I wish I could be. Kent is nothing like Snickers, both are so different yet both are the perfect cats for me. You will know when you are ready.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Video of her "drinking". Never seen a cat do that before.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You did the right thing, although I know how difficult it must have been.  Mena was very sweet, especially in the video drinking water. She will always be in your heart. Rest in peace, little Mena.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I do understand how painful it is to lose a kitty.

Mena was beautiful, and it sounds like she had a great life living with you. It's obvious how much you love her.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

I know words cannot comfort you now, and only time will heal. You gave her a long, wonderful life so few are blessed to have. And I'm sure she will find her way home to you. Cats are good about that! Take the time you need to grieve and when you're ready, a cat will find you. That's always how it works for me. Big hugs!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

all this is small price to we have to pay for the years of pleasure we got in return, each time we bring a new one into our lives I tell he/she "one day you will beak my heart, its not your fault its just part of the deal". as for her spirit its with you, as part of yours is with her. space, distance or direction has no bearing on this..(she most likely beat you home) you were honored to have such a freind..(when its time for the next one you'll know it)


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

What a darling cat was Mena, such a_ sweet_ expression. Love the video of her dipping her paw into the water---gets a drink _and _washes paw at the same time. Very cute!

It's such a heart wrench to lose a beloved catfriend. I too have known it often. I'm sure Mena would love you to give another one a home and owner as loving as she had, and some day you will feel like doing that.

I truly believe that no love is ever lost and that you will, some day, be reunited with Mena. Cherish the good memories you have of her. 

_*"No heaven will not ever Heaven be; unless my pets are there to welcome me."*_ ~ Anonymous


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I'm glad you cried! Not glad you're sad... but that you were "man enough" to show it! It reveals that you truly care(d) about your cat.

My ex-husband lost 3 cats during our marriage... never cried. Was a bit down, yeah, but it was like "Oh well, I'll just go get another one". BAH!

Anyhoo... you have my condolences. And yes, it does seem empty without a cat. When you're ready, you should go adopt one from a rescue group, and know that even though Mena is gone, you can now give another cat a chance at a good life. Heck, with you, a GREAT life!


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. I cannot tell you how much it means to me that I am not alone.

Call me selfish though....I wish that she was here with me....even though she is supposed to be at this Rainbow Bridge. I would welcome her being here even as a ghost cat. LOL!

Bad enough that every shape or shadow that I see I think it is her. :crying


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm terribly sorry for the loss of your Mena. atback She was a beautiful girl, and the video was very sweet. Run free at the Bridge lovely girl.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm crying for you - I don't even want to imagine this day with my babies but I know eventually it will come -- HUGS you tight.


----------



## MeowMiaow (Feb 20, 2011)

Aww, that video of her drinking is so sweet. I'm so sorry for your loss. It's great that you had 14 happy years with her. RIP Mena :,(


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks guys.  Getting better now but at time I would almost swear that I hear her walking across the floors at times. I never trimmed her claws so you could always hear the click click click of her walking.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry, and from the distance I'm sending you a big hug.
I've been through all that...sometimes I still feel like my kitty is going to come back and meow to me, sometimes I feel like crap again and I cry myself to sleep. But as many kitty owners have said here, time will heal it, you'll see, and when the time comes you'll be receiving a new kitty in your heart.

Try to get busy...do some work, some cleaning, go get together with friends, do some exercise, walk, or just talk to people who are supportive and understand what you're going through...do not make yourself feel miserable by looking at her pictures and blaming yourself for what happened. 

Soon you'll be able to thing about her and look at her pics and stuff, and remember her with a smile.

A big hug, feel free to PM me if you want to talk atback

Lenka


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm sorry to here about Mena. She was beautiful.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My heart goes out to you, Digi. Mena was a beautiful cat. I'm sure she is purring for the angels....and you will be together again someday. God bless.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

It may be hard to do at this time of year, but try to do the cat thing and get some sun outside everyday..


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I just lost my cat that I've had since I was two and was totally devastated. And she was put down during surgery, so I couldn't be with her at all. atback

But one thing I found that helped was getting another cat. When my cat died I couldn't sleep alone because, since I had moved into my room, I never slept without her beside me or in the room(at least until I fell asleep). So I had to have the dog with me(who wasn't allowed upstairs at all) and my parents weren't liking it very much. So we got another cat and, even though I still cry and always will, Cherry really does help fill the void.


----------



## Kamie (Feb 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, I understand all to well what you are going through. Its been three weeks, almost to the hour that I lost my little four year old Bob very suddenly to what my vet was pretty sure a heart attack.

We have to be grateful for what ever time that we are given with these beautiful soles that choose to share our homes and their lives with us. One of my favourite sayings in the past year has become "don't be sad that its over, just be glad that it happened at all". I know that you will be sad but I hope that in the future you will be able to think of all the special times you had and once again be able to smile with your friend.

On another note, I totally believe that they do still come to 'visit' (I've had my own experiences with this). It doesn't matter that she left at the vets office, she will know where you are.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

While it's so heartbreaking, you loved her enough to do the kindest thing you could do for her. I know that doesn't make it any easier - animals ask for so little, and give so much.

She'll find her way back to you, you two had a connection that may guide her back.

I had a gorgeous big black and white fluff ball - Loki, lost to an RTA, a decade ago. The neighbourhood knew him as FatBoy. 

I picked up my norwegian kittens last year - I was only supposed to get one, and ended up with two. The second one - the bonus kitty, as we call him - has all the mannerisms of Loki. Even the neighbours find it spooky, and mentioned that they think FatBoy is back with us - even though I never shared my theory with them in case they thought me crazy. 

I believe that the cats we love and give a great life to, come back as other cats just to do it all over again.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your loss. Mena looked so cute in that video. I lost two cats last year, Jan. and March. I lost my very first kitty in March. It was devastating seeing her deteriorate and having to do the deed. But I remind myself that I put her out of misery and pain. You need to cherish the memories of Mena and she will be in your heart forever. Our cats are at the rainbow bridge playing and waiting for us to join them. They are looking down at us and making sure we find love again. It will take time and you will know when you are ready for a new kitty. I now have two new cats and adore them to pieces. I wouldn't know what to do without having a cat in my life. They are my babies and my world. Again, so sorry for your loss. RIP Mena.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

THanks for the support guys.

I am okay now. I still look at the places where her littler box and toys used to be ( got rid of them in case of contamination ) and have a pic up near my bed and every time I see these places and the pic I just sit quietly for a minute....but no more tears. I know that she is with me... ( I can seriously hear it at times ) and am taking it easy.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

atback I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## wicket (Mar 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, you will know when the time is right to have another fur baby. We have found that when we lose one of ours getting another one helps us heal. We will never forget any of ours but it is nice to also be able to give a good home to a cat who has had a rough start in life.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

This is one of the most heartbreaking stories I have ever read.
I am so, so sorry for the loss of darling Mena!
I hope she can go to Rainbow Bridge very safely with all the other cats.
My thoughts are within you, and your heart.


----------



## Sephie (May 5, 2011)

I really am so sorry to read about Mena... she had you as a wonderful loving parent... and I'm sure you will have all these wonderful memories that you will cherish with you all your life..

My older cat looked a lot like Mena and I lost him 2 years ago, not to the rainbow bridge but with a very bad ex who kept him. So this really brings back memories too...

Much strength to you...


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you guys.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm just reading this thread now....but wanted to say how very sorry I am for your loss. 
I lost the love of my life back in January, so I know how hard it hurts. I still cry, but I also smile thinking back on all the memories.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry for your loss!Also I don't know if you have this but in my hometown we have only a kill shelter that will let sponsor very needy sick or just ugly animals in memory of loved one or animals so it gives the care or extra time they need.It helped me heal after the death of three of my pets.Maybe you could see if they have something like that where you live?


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

*Digikid,* I cried when I read your first post about your sweet Mena....she is so beautiful. Time will bear away the grief but she will always be with you in your heart. {{{hugs}}}


----------

